# Easy Cannabis Hot Chocolate



## Epidemic (Aug 6, 2009)

*Cannabis Hot Chocolate*​
Hey guys, this is a 10 step easy, simple awesome way to make weed hot chocolate.

Basically, the way this works, for those who don't know, mixing weed with water and drinking it, will most definitely not get you high. This is because, THC, is not water soluble (doesn't combine well with water). However, it is fat soluble, but since we don't want to eat lard, we choice a liquid that has fat in it. Ta-Da! Dairy!
*
Makes One Serving

Ingredients: (How I Make It)*
200mL Homogenized Milk (Usually %3.25)
50mL Cream (Half & Half works well)
2-3 Grams of Cannabis (I live in B.C. so maybe for those who get worse quality weed, put in a bit more.)
Some Sort of Hot Chocolate mix.
A few teabags. (1 teabag per gram works well.)

*Method:*
*1.* Grind up the weed. (Make sure not so much it comes out of the teabag.)
*2.* Reseal the teabag. (Put a staple through the top or tie it up with some string, make sure you have something to hold on to, string works best.)
*3.* Mix the Cream and the Milk
*4.* Put in a saucepan and boil over the stove. (The aim is to get it as hot as possible.)
*5.* Once boiling, sprinkle some sugar in the milk. (It raises the boiling temperature.)
*6.* Wait once more until it starts to boil.
*7.* Either pour the mixture into a coffee cup or a mug and proceed to the next step or, you can keep it on the stove making sure to turn the flame off.
*8.* Take the teabag and leave in the mixture for about 5 minutes, making sure to bob it around in an effort to get as much THC soaked in as possible. (1 teabag at a time)
*9.* Stir thoroughly and remove teabag(s). Microwave if it has cooled down too much.
*10.* add the hot chocolate mix, and stir. (Nesquick, powdered mix, real cocoa, anything will do.)

Drink and Enjoy!

Note: I have been told that a more effective way to soak in the THC is by adding the weed over the stove with no teabags and draining the liquid with a tea drainer. (If you attempt this, put your stove on a low heat when adding the cannabis.)

Please tell me if you enjoyed this recipe. Any feedback is welcome!


----------



## Epidemic (Aug 7, 2009)

matt6288 said:


> has anybody tried this? seems like a good way if you only want 1 dose and you dont have enough to make a whole batch of brownies...but does it work?


Well, of course it being the internet, you can't be sure, but I suggest giving it a try and you get a pretty sweet high for about 3-5 hours.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 9, 2009)

That just doesnt seem very efficient, 2-3 grams? Have you tried less?


I ate 2 firecrackers with >1 gram and I got fucked up for like 5 hours


----------



## Snipey2012 (Sep 1, 2009)

you can find empty tea bags to put in whatever you like that are sealed using heat, ( i use a hot knife to seal) they work well.
also, there is a special straw for a tea called mate, this is usually a metal straw with a larger area at the bottom with small holes, as long as the weed is not super fine it should do fairly well.

ebay search for mate straw or bombilla should give results.


----------



## lemonjellow (Sep 1, 2009)

man a buzz with my hot choco sounds fukin gr8.


----------

